# Any musicians?



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

If so, what instrument do you play and what styles/genres of music do you play?

I'm a little handy on both guitar and drums and mainly play Death Metal, currently learning some Decrepit Birth tabs and also I'm trying(and failing) to learn some Dying Fetus. Really, really takes it's toll on you, especially songs from their Decend into Depravity album, such mental drumming in that!

This is the latest songs I've fully mastered(well, sort of ) on guitar and drums.
[video=youtube;5_hedpKGkzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_hedpKGkzk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

I play guitar, acoustic mainly, and ukulele. As far as styles and genres, I love to play reggae and anything bob marley. Hawaiian music, jawaiian music *Hawaiian reggae* . But I also like to play all kinds of music. Whatever sounds good to me


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 14, 2013)

i like to play acoustic guitar, sometimes maybe electric if im in the mood, i like the play things like : blackbird ; wish you were here but i make my own versions ; i like to also make alot of my own things up and songs from james taylor are especially fun, because of the fingerpicking, carolina in my mind comes to mind, i also like to play some jerry of course, but i need to learn more, i have only been playing for 1 year, not nearly long enough to consider myself a musician, but i do enjoy plucking a 6 string i do


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I play guitar, acoustic mainly, and ukulele. As far as styles and genres, I love to play reggae and anything bob marley. Hawaiian music, jawaiian music *Hawaiian reggae* . But I also like to play all kinds of music. Whatever sounds good to me


hahahahahahahahahhhahahahaha i knew u played the ukulele


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I play guitar, acoustic mainly, and ukulele. As far as styles and genres, I love to play reggae and anything bob marley. Hawaiian music, jawaiian music *Hawaiian reggae* . But I also like to play all kinds of music. Whatever sounds good to me


Nah, you just play the spoons. Sometimes the saucepans too. On good days maybe the steel drums too!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahhhahahahaha i knew u played the ukulele


 

I heard your a master skin flute player bro, hahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nah, you just play the spoons. Sometimes the saucepans too. On good days maybe the steel drums too!!


hay mamaz u wanna play this flute? :]


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I heard your a master skin flute player bro, hahahaha[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> naw times aint that tuff yet jack! lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hay mamaz u wanna play this flute? :]


Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thanks but no thanks.



one time i had my dick sucked with pop rocks from this korean hoe... i dont advise anyone do this .. my flute hurt like a mother fucker... didnt feel good... bitch did a shady job getting all the candy off my dick so some of it ended up in my pubic hair and shit... i tried to pull it off and and some pubic hair got pulled off which again hurt like a mother fucker... get what you will outta this im just sayin kids dont get ur dick sucked with poprocks... holla at ur boy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2013)

Bass (6-string), but me no slappy.
Also keyboards.
And the computer (Ableton Suite 8 ).
And the love basoon. But only my own.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 21, 2013)

I play electric guitar; I still have the '67 Gibson Trini Lopez that I bought new while I was in 10th grade. I also have a custom painted Charvel model 6 and a 1973 100w Marshall Master Lead Mk. II with new, matching tubes. I play classic rock, mostly "southern rock", but also old school psychedelic music also.


----------



## bboy1O1 (Mar 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I play electric guitar; I still have the '67 Gibson Trini Lopez that I bought new while I was in 10th grade. I also have a custom painted Charvel model 6 and a 1973 100w Marshall Master Lead Mk. II with new, matching tubes. I play classic rock, mostly "southern rock", but also old school psychedelic music also.


 Jealous . Anybody gotten into midi stuff recently? Some sick stuff out there, I play guitar and just picked up a mim standard strat with a built-in roland midi pick-up and controller. Just saw a band called cosby sweater and one of the guys played an EWI or electronic wind instrument. They made some sexy beats, can't wait to see 'em at the forest.[video=youtube;HeFELcQhHMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeFELcQhHMQ[/video] get jazzy.


----------



## Septicflesh799 (Mar 30, 2013)

I play bass and guitar. Vocals also. Mainly bass though, BC Rich Beast. I listen to death metal and black metal mainly, going through a faze of symphonic death metal. 

.
Literally just joined this today, had no idea where to start so went to music section when i found it.


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Mar 30, 2013)

Lead guitar bass and produce. I'm all the lead work on the tracks below.



http://bittersweetrock.com/demo/Little Wing Final 3b 10-2-11.mp3


http://www.thecoldfireband.com/Cant you see web3.mp3


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2013)

Septicflesh799 said:


> I play bass and guitar. Vocals also. Mainly bass though, BC Rich Beast. I listen to death metal and black metal mainly, going through a faze of symphonic death metal.
> 
> .View attachment 2594057
> Literally just joined this today, had no idea where to start so went to music section when i found it.


nice.... welcome to RIU


----------



## chewberto (Mar 30, 2013)

I play guitar and do vocals! Death metal, soul and bob! That is about it! I have seen dying fetus live!


----------



## Septicflesh799 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wake&bake and a cuppa tea, cant beat it.  

Thanks man. Tryin to get some new equipment for home studio so i can properly record some of my own stuff, just got my multi-track desk.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was a pro for over 20 years. I am a singer, songwriter, bassist. I am the re-incarnated Paul McCartney..... Whoops hes not dead....okay Phil Lynott jk Im not that good. My band put a couple cd's out on an indie label. We had some mediocre success. Radio top 5 and our video made it on Much Music. We were getting a lot of college radio station airplay and invites to play gigs across Canada. One key member couldnt tour because of job/wife/kids. we tried to replace him but it just didnt work..so as Zappa said.... 'The band broke up....and it looks like....we will never play again'


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Its quite the buzz to be driving home at 4am, threw a blizzard. Having come from a gig where 8 people showed up and your song comes on the radio


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Mar 31, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Its quite the buzz to be driving home at 4am, threw a blizzard. Having come from a gig where 8 people showed up and your song comes on the radio


Agreed!
My personal best buzz...getting off stage at the LUXOR main stage after my first gig with a group I had rehearsed once with...and there was a line of people holding our flyer wanting autographs.

That was a "Really"? before really was over played....


----------



## potpimp (Mar 31, 2013)

We were going to audition a new drummer for our band, "Stash". He attended a little private college and invited us to come there and set up in the auditorium; that sounded like a cool idea so we did. The guy was really good and we were enjoying playing so we just kept at it. A few people came in, sat down, and then a few more, then more, and an hour after we started half the place was filled. We had stage lights on so we really didn't see the audience. I noticed them and a few minutes later the school lighting guy shined the spot on us, cut the stage lights and from then on it was a full blown free concert, LOL. It was one of those magic times when we didn't get paid; we just played because we loved to play but they liked us enough to invite us to play their homecoming for pay.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 31, 2013)

Instrument wise I play guitar (electric and acoustic), some piano, and some mandolin. I play a lot of that sort of indie folk stuff, punk rock, and my buddy and I starting to work on a rap/folk project.


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Apr 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> We were going to audition a new drummer for our band, "Stash". He attended a little private college and invited us to come there and set up in the auditorium; that sounded like a cool idea so we did. The guy was really good and we were enjoying playing so we just kept at it. A few people came in, sat down, and then a few more, then more, and an hour after we started half the place was filled. We had stage lights on so we really didn't see the audience. I noticed them and a few minutes later the school lighting guy shined the spot on us, cut the stage lights and from then on it was a full blown free concert, LOL. It was one of those magic times when we didn't get paid; we just played because we loved to play but they liked us enough to invite us to play their homecoming for pay.


When the magic happens it's too awesome.


----------



## jjpivot (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't even begin to imagine rap folk. The idea has potential, it would either turn out beautiful or abominable.


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Apr 7, 2013)

I was a part of a rap rock experiment a few years back...we played the majestic theatre in ventura...Rap with screamin leads in the wholes they left me....
I think it's still a little before it's time.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 7, 2013)

no one can afford to be a musician these days.


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Apr 7, 2013)

silasraven said:


> no one can afford to be a musician these days.


And it started in the mid eighties with DJ's....


----------



## novicegrower922 (Apr 8, 2013)

I play bass, drums, and chello, though I mostly stick to bass. As far as genres go used to play alot of metal, mostly play indie/folk now.


----------



## bboy1O1 (Apr 10, 2013)

cannabiscultivation said:


> And it started in the mid eighties with DJ's....


Spit that truth on em! There's a massive flood of people who have the urge to produce vs actual talent, can you imagine being the guy that sifts through all the people who wanna be famous, pun intended, to find the exceptionally creative minds who help shape the popular music today?


----------



## potpimp (Apr 10, 2013)

http://





This is my babydoll, a Gibson Trini Lopez that I bought new in 1967. I play her through my 100w Marshall Master Lead Mk II (1973). I also have a custom painted Charvel/Jackson model 6 that is custom painted. One thing I don't think I have a pic of ia the back; it's "dragon scales" over every bit of the backside; graduated from about 2" down to about 1/4" at the tip of the headstock. I don't know if my privacy settings will allow anyone to see the other pic.


----------



## nitro harley (Apr 14, 2013)

I enjoy playing every day, I like classic rock, blues, southern rock, ect...

Here is some pics of my equipment ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

I indulged in a little Sunday Morning Rushification on my bass (Ibanez GSR206 six-string bass, Rotosound SM666 strings, Boss GT-10B bass FX processor):

(*copy & pasted from where I originally posted it today)



DoobieBrother said:


> Played me some Rush this morning:
> 
> _*Dreamline *_
> (4min 37sec)
> ...






















And this is my amp, along with my now-retired 5-string Epiphone "Embassy Standard V"








My AKG Perception 220 mic:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

jjpivot said:


> I can't even begin to imagine rap folk. The idea has potential, it would either turn out beautiful or abominable.


I love these guys:

[video=youtube_share;MvNLv5NEmM0]http://youtu.be/MvNLv5NEmM0[/video]


----------

